# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  DXGame Engine - Platform Game Demo [Zip+EXE]

## DXGame

Not a game at all, just a demo. We would really appreciate it if a few users could download the demo and report if it ran ok or not. We're just trying to get feedback if it runs better than a crawl.  :Smilie:  On our test machines we get 20-30fps but would like to see feedback from different configurations.

You'll need DirectX8, 3D card, Vb6 runtimes. I think most of us have that.  :Wink: 

The source to the demo will be made available on our site.

Thanks for taking the time to check out the demo.

(490k Zip file)
http://dxgame.com/download/demo6.zip

----------


## DXGame

http://dxgame.com/download/demo6.zip

Could use a little feedback on the movement. Choppy, ok, etc. Thanks for your time!

----------


## Pino

nice graphics, ran fine on,

 P4 2.6
 geforce mx 5200 128Mb
 512 ram

----------


## DXGame

Hi Pino! - Thanks for checking it out and especially posting your config. That's a BIG help.  :Smilie:

----------


## MrMeikel

very nice, very polished as well

run perfectly on p4 3, 1024, 5950 ultra

good job  :Big Grin:

----------


## DXGame

Hi MrMeikel - Thanks for the comments and the config report. Much appreciated!

----------


## articwoof

Failed to intialized...


P4 2.8ghz
512mb
ATI M6 32mb(Laptop GFX)

----------


## DXGame

articwoof - Thanks for giving it a shot. If you have time, perhaps you could paste the contents of the "data.log" file in this message? It should be in the same folder that you ran the program from. Much appreciated.

----------


## articwoof

```
--------------------------------------
04-08-2005 18:51:27 Initializing DXGame Engine Session
04-08-2005 18:51:27 Initializing Screen: 640x480 16 bit color depth
04-08-2005 18:51:30 Initializing Direct Sound
04-08-2005 18:51:30 Initializing Direct Music
04-08-2005 18:51:33 Initializing Direct Input
--------------------------------------
04-08-2005 18:51:33 Error: (init_di failed)
04-08-2005 18:51:33 Source: 
04-08-2005 18:51:33 Number: 0
04-08-2005 18:51:33 Description: 
04-08-2005 18:51:33 Direct Input Init Failed
--------------------------------------
04-08-2005 18:51:33 Error: (dx.init)
04-08-2005 18:51:33 Source: 
04-08-2005 18:51:33 Number: 0
04-08-2005 18:51:33 Description: 
04-08-2005 18:53:04 Terminating DXGame Engine Session
```

----------


## DXGame

Great! Thanks for posting it! At least I now know the interface was fine, but DirectInput failed. This just means the keyboard wasn't abale to be aquired. If you don't mind, I'll post another version of the demo here and perhaps you can test it one more time? I should have it done, in a few!!!  :Smilie:  Hopefully.. Thanks for your time.

----------


## DXGame

Hi articwoof - This version allows you to choose window or full screen mode. It would be great if you could try both methods and post if it runs or not. I GREATLY appreciate your time on this.  :Wink: 

(500k Zip)
http://dxgame.com/download/platform2.zip

----------


## articwoof

I tried the first version once again, and it did work....

I dont think it will matter now on this second version

----------


## DXGame

Actually I was hoping you would try the new version because there has been a very small amount of people who were not able to run the demos, and looking at the data file it appears direct input (key, mouse) was not being intialized on those machines, and I think the update corrects that. If you get a chance, download the 2nd version and run it window and full screen on the same computer that it crashed on earlier. If you don't mind.  :Wink:  Thanks, take care.

----------


## George W. Bush

What a little corker, superb! Keep it up! Ran fine on my old laptop, 500mhz AMD K6-2 with onboard ATI Trident Cyberblade 7i (8mb) gfx card.

----------


## DXGame

Thanks for checking it our Mr. Bush!  :Smilie: 

The source code to the demo is available on the site.  :Wink:

----------


## agent

The demo looks awesome in windowed mode. Had an issue with full screen. My monitor is an LCD monitor and runs over a DVI video cable in digital mode. This means, I'm quite limited in what screen resolutions are available to me. Specifically, 640x480 at 16bits per pixel at 60hz refresh rate provides me with a very professional looking "Out of range" message in four different languages.



```
--------------------------------------
10-09-2005 21:56:04 Initializing DXGame Engine Session
10-09-2005 21:56:04 Initializing Screen: 640x480 16 bit color depth
10-09-2005 21:56:06 Initializing Direct Sound
10-09-2005 21:56:07 Initializing Direct Music
10-09-2005 21:56:07 Initializing Direct Input
10-09-2005 21:56:19 Device lost. Attempting full restore.
10-09-2005 21:56:20 Initializing Screen: 640x480 16 bit color depth
--------------------------------------
10-09-2005 21:56:21 Error: (init_device failed)
10-09-2005 21:56:21 Source: 
10-09-2005 21:56:21 Number: 0
10-09-2005 21:56:21 Description: 
--------------------------------------
10-09-2005 21:56:21 Error: (init_restore failed)
10-09-2005 21:56:21 Source: 
10-09-2005 21:56:21 Number: 0
10-09-2005 21:56:21 Description:
```

Unfortunatly, while windows xp pulled up the task manager to quit the program, I wasn't able to see it (wrong resolution for my monitor) and ended up have to turn off my computer.

My recommendation would be to enumerate supported resolutions and bit depths (and video cards for systems with more than one adapter) and present it all to the user in some sort of options window. If you need a good default resolution, use the one that is currently set and upsample the video to it (stretch 640x480 to fit an 800x600 display as an example). Due to my setup, however, certain resolutions are shown as supported, while, infact, they aren't.

After some testing, I discovered 640x480 @16bbp is available, but only at 75hz, not 72hz, or 60hz. You might want to take that into account as well.

----------


## adamm83

Hey DXGame,

worked perfectly on my p3 256mb ram laptop w/ onboard 32mb graphics card.

fun!  :Big Grin:

----------


## conipto

That's tight.

P4 2Ghz, 
256 Ram,
Generic TNT2 card,
Win2K
dx 9.0c

Looked through the site a bit too, keep up the good work guys.

Bill

----------


## Kal_Torak

Wow, very nice demo!
It ran great on mine
P4 2.0Ghz,
512 RAM,
Gforce FX 5200,
XP home,
DX 9.0c.

Very impressive.

----------


## wiccaan

Wow, thats deffintly nice. Awsome graphics, controlls are a bit choppy but amazing. Nice job man.

Im running on:
AMD Athlon 2600+
512MB RAM
Geforce FX 5600 Ultra+
XP Pro
Direct X9.0c

Good work.

PS : I tested both. I perfer the second one cause it has window mode. (I hate full screen  :Frown: )

----------


## JSand4325

Processor: AMD Atlon 64 3000+
RAM: 1024 MB
GeForce FX 5500

Ran perfectly, and smooth!  Nice demo  :Smilie:

----------


## mstic

75fps solid, responsive controls

p4 3ghz ht
1gb ram
geforce 6600 gt
directx9 sdk

----------


## Datriot

This was quite fun, the graphics were quite smooth, I had no problems starting it up and there wasn't a single bug. The DXGame Engine seems pretty good.

----------


## Josh 4444 S

:O this has made me want to learn dX.  Ive never done graphics programming before, only task oriented.  Congratulations.

----------


## Sl1mShady

Is the DXGame engine no longer being developed or supported?

I'm looking at a few different 2d engines for something I've got in mind, and this one looks interesting, but all of the sub-pages on the main website seem to have gone.
This means that I can't get hold of some decent tutorials and source code to see if it's what I'm looking for.

I've Emailed them, but I haven't heard back yet.

Any help appreciated,
Slim.

----------


## gileo

i RAN THE GAME.. nice game..

tried on a laptop intel celeron from acer
1.6 mhz
the rest is onboard ****

----------


## jedifuk

the link is dead...anyone ?

----------

